# Laptop is shutting off

## bangerbros

Hi all, i got some troubles. My computer is always shutting off during an emerge or a kernel compilation. 

I looked up to my temp during some emerge, and it's still under 70 C. The critic temp is fixed to 105 C. So i think it isn't a term issue. 

I would like to see what it's going on just before the shutdown but i can't figure how. So i please you to help me. 

My kernel version is 3.6.11, 64bits. 

Thank you for your help. 

My kernel config : http://bpaste.net/show/76283/

----------

## PabloEsc

Look into various logs in /var/log to search for culprit.

In case of problems paste here what You think is relevant.

----------

## bangerbros

Hi, thank you for the reply

I checked /var/log/messages and i notices something weird 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Feb 15 19:42:52 diranna kernel: [    0.244420] ACPI: Deprecated procfs I/F for AC is loaded, please retry with CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER cleared
> 
> Feb 15 19:42:52 diranna kernel: [    0.245242] ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (off-line)
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Feb 15 19:42:52 diranna kernel: [    0.291292] ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000001c00-0x0000000000001c1f SystemIO conflicts with Region \_SB_.PCI0.SBUS.SMBI 1 (20120711/utaddress-251)
> 
> Feb 15 19:42:52 diranna kernel: [    0.291464] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Feb 15 19:42:52 diranna kernel: [    0.568458] ACPI: Invalid Power Resource to register!
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Feb 15 23:40:59 diranna kernel: [    0.046113] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Aggregator Device)
> 
> Feb 15 23:40:59 diranna kernel: [    0.048943] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Feb 16 08:29:27 diranna kernel: [    0.175368]  pci0000:00: ACPI _OSC support notification failed, disabling PCIe ASPM
> 
> Feb 16 08:29:27 diranna kernel: [    0.175443]  pci0000:00: Unable to request _OSC control (_OSC support mask: 0x08)
> ...

 

It's look something is going wrong with ACPI. [/quote]

----------

## PabloEsc

I'd look into :

```
Deprecated procfs I/F for AC is loaded, please retry with CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER cleared 
```

and try to disable that kernel config option, build kernel and try with that.

----------

## bangerbros

Technician fixed my cpu fan, it wasn't spinning anymore. I did some tests, on Windows when the temp reachs 60~65 C, the fan starts, but in gentoo, i just hear it spinning a little bit and it doesn't start again since the shutting off. Bad kernel config ?

----------

